# configurer openldap



## da capo (23 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Comme nous avons un carnet d'adresse de plusieurs centaines d'adresses, carnet d'adresse qui risque de croître encore, je me pose la question de sa gestion et de son partage sur un réseau local.

En fouinant un peu, j'ai pu vérifier que openldap était installé par défaut dans os X et je dispose d'un imac avec Panther qui pourrait servir de serveur d'adresses.

Est-ce que la configuration est ardue ?
Le transfert de toutes ces adresses est-il assisté ?

etc, etc.

Merci par avance.


----------



## bompi (23 Mai 2009)

Les annuaires LDAP sont à la fois assez simples et rapidement assez tordus à administrer. Tout dépend de ce que l'on veut faire.

1/ il faut vérifier que pour Panther aussi OpenLDAP est installé, sinon passer par MacPorts ou Fink (sans doute le plus simple) ou la compilation et l'installation à la mimine.
2/ il te faut trouver un outil de gestion du logiciel ; il existe phpLDAPadmin mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut ; tu peux aussi installer WebMin qui est assez sympa et a l'avantage d'être auto-suffisant (pas besoin de configurer Apache et PHP).
3/ pour l'importation, le mieux est d'utiliser le format LDIF
4/ je déplace côté UNIX/OpenSource


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse.

 /etc/openldap existe sur Panther.

Je vais jeter un oeil à tout ça.


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2009)

Webmin permet de configurer de nombreux services (SMTP, POP, LDAP, MySQL etc.) donc est bien plus complet. Je l'ai déjà utilisé sur divers UNIX dont OS X. Néanmoins, il est encore un peu imparfait sur ce dernier système [il fonctionne très bien sous Linux].


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2009)

J'ai trouvé quantité de gui pour configurer et gérer openldap : sourceforge est riche.

Le truc, c'est que en définitive, ldap ne me semble pas la solution la mieux adaptée : madame a des exigences 

Je vais fouiller encore un peu.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2009)

Pour gérer un annuaire, c'est pourtant assez adapté, je trouve


----------

